# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  بحث المعاملة غير العقابية للمجرمين الخطرين ( القانون الفرنسى نموذجاً ) كاملاً

## د.شيماء عطاالله

المعاملة غير العقابية للمجرمين الخطرين ( القانون الفرنسى نموذجاً )


الأستاذ الدكتور

غنام محمد غنام

أستاذ القانون الجنائي کلية القانون - جامعة قطر
أستاذ القانون الجنائي وعميد كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة الأسبق

ملخص البحث:


يعالج هذا البحث موضوع المعاملة غير العقابية للمجرمين الخطرين. ويقصد بالمعاملة غير العقابية معاملتهم بغير الطريق العقابي أي باستعمال صور جديدة من التدابير الاحترازية تواجه خطورتهم الإجرامية. ويقصد بالمجرمين الخطرين هؤلاء الذين تتوافر فيهم مظاهر قوية على احتمال ارتکابهم لجرائم جديدة غير تلک التي ارتکبوها وصدرت ضدهم أحکام بالإدانة وينفذون أحکاما بعقوبة سالبة للحرية. وبالتالي فإنه من الضروري لتوافر صفة المجرم الخطر في شخص معين أن يتواجد عنصران: الأول ارتکاب جريمة من الجرائم الخطيرة التي نص عليها القانون مثل الجرائم الجنسية وجرائم العنف. الثاني أن تنتهي الخبرة الطبية إلى وجود احتمال کبير على ارتکابهم جرائم في المستقبل.

بهذين الشرطين حاول المشرع الفرنسي أن يواجه الخطورة الإجرامية وهي أمر مستقبل وحماية المجتمع من الجريمة الخطيرة وفي نفس الوقت مساعدة المجرم على التخلص من خطورته الإجرامية تمهيدا لاندماجه الاجتماعي. وکل ذلک يجب أن يتم بدون مخالفة لحقوق الإنسان، وهذا ما فعله المشرع الفرنسي، لذا کانت دراسة التجربة الفرنسية مفيدة في هذا المجال.

للاطلاع على البحث انظر المرفق

----------

